# Stephen Kings "Der dunkle Turm" steht derzeit auf der Kippe



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

*Der dunkle Turm (2012)
Killt Universal "Der dunkle Turm"?​*
*Die Umsetzung von Stephen Kings "Der dunkle Turm" 
steht derzeit auf der Kippe.​*

Was ist denn nur bei Universal los? Nachdem vor einigen Monaten bereits Guillermo del Toros Die Berge des Wahnsinns überraschend eingestampft wurde, ist jetzt das nächste Filmprojekt in Gefahr. Noch im letzten Jahr wurde mit viel Tamtam die Buchverfilmung Der dunkle Turm von Stephen King angekündigt. Ein gewaltiges Projekt aus drei Filmen und TV-Serien war geplant. Doch mittlerweile kann alles ganz anders kommen.

Universal hat inzwischen wohl mehrmals nachgerechnet und ist sich nicht mehr so recht sicher, ob sie Der dunkle Turm überhaupt noch machen wollen. Das Hauptproblem ist wohl wieder einmal das liebe Geld, ein Punkt der bereits Die Berge des Wahnsinns das Genick brach. Dort war es so, dass der Film eigentlich durch die Vorproduktion durch war und jeder auf den Drehstart wartete, doch 150 Mio. $ für einen R-Rated Horrorfilm waren Universal zuviel.

Bei Der dunkle Turm scheint sich jenes Szenario zu wiederholen. Während letzte Woche noch keine Stellung bezogen wurde, sickerte über das Wochenende durch, dass die Produktion von der Romanverfilmung vorerst auf Eis liegt und die Budgetfragen neu geklärt werden müssen. Wenn die aktuellen Probleme nicht zügig gelöst werden, kann Der dunkle Turm einen langsamen Tod sterben, wenn kein anderes Filmstudio einspringt.
*
Fans von King müssen jetzt stark sein
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (10 Mai 2011)

ja ja, das liebe Geld


----------

